# BOFRA exploit



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

*If you visited * The Register website, 
it's important to note that their Internet advertising provider, Falk AG, was compromised by the BOFRA exploit yesterday. The Falk AG service has been suspended by The Register and a statement from Falk AG is due on Monday. The upshot is that if you visited the Register yesterday morning and use IE as your browser, then you probably need to run a full virus scan with up to date data files. Of course, those of us running other browsers and something like AdBlock have nothing to worry about. Again."

*You're OK for now if you're running SP2.* 

*Adblock for firefox*

by The Adblock Crew: Henrik, Wladimir, rue 
Version: 0.5.2.039
File Size: 70 KB
Updated: 2004-09-02
Adblock is a content-blocking module for the Mozilla and Firefox browsers. It is both more robust and more precise than the built-in image blocker.

Once installed it's a snap to filter elements at their source-address. Just right-click: Adblock: done. Filters use either the wildcard character (*) or full Regular Expression syntax. A list pane shows at-a-glance what has or hasn't been blocked. Scripts, backgrounds, even Flash — anything can be caught. Plugin-media sport floating tabs for one-click filtering. A special shortcut quick-hides any element on the page. And, if an ethical urge should overwhelm, just tap the keys and Adblock toggles off — it's that easy.

Compatible with versions from 0.7+

http://texturizer.net/firefox/extensions/#adblock


----------

